# Lithium Batteries



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone here using them? I need feedback on brand and ah size for 36v trolling motor.
Tell me about charging systems also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Double your order. I need some too.


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

Lithium Battery Power is the brand I bought and use. Mine is 24 volt. Sooo expensive, but saves weight and other things. The 36 volt you would need is $2500, plus special lithium charger, plus tax, plus shipping. You need a battery gauge too. Cheap from Amazon at $15 up to ?? for fancy. Call them and speak with Matt. Lithium Battery Power 36V 60AH Lithium Ion Battery is a high-performing deep cycle battery built on patented Lithium Iron Manganese Phosphate chemistry. Non waterproof charger is $420, waterproof charger is $490. Get the waterproof. Is 60AH enough? My 24V is 75AH and I've never gotten down past 25% remaining. Happy with quality.

X-Shark installed my motor and battery. Great job.









36 Volt Trolling Motor Lithium Battery Kit


PLEASE CALL FOR BATTERIES ,TRAYS AND VICTRON GAUGE The 36V 60Ah Trolling Motor Lithium Battery Kit includes everything that you need to upgrade any 36 volt trolling motor to lithium power. Gain the ability to troll all day and monitor your charge levels via the Victron iPhone app. This kit...




www.lithiumbatterypower.com


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dakota Lithium Batteries Last Longer - The Best Lithium Battery is Dakota Lithium - Dakota Lithium Batteries


Half the weight, twice the power, 5X the lifespan of traditional batteries. Best in class 11 year warranty. Deep cycle, marine, golf cart, automotive, car, and dual purpose LiFePO4 batteries. Plus 12 volt, 24 volt, 36 volt, and 48 volt lithium batteries for trolling motors, RVs, motorhomes...




dakotalithium.com





I have been eyeballing these pretty hard for my aluminum boat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I considered them but for the cost, I went with AGM batteries.
I think the Lithium price will go down in the next five years or so.
My AGMs should last that long or longer.


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a 55lb Ipilot on a skiff and only need 12v but looking for more run time. I researched and purchased one w/charger from Amped outdoors free shipping and 10% off. They come pretty highly reccomended. 100ah group 27 size. 26lbs. It arrives tomorrow so we will see. A good 100ah group 31 led acid or AGM was almost $300 and 65 + - lbs and my current battery is right at 50lbs. Im limited on space so a group 31 was out. 
100Ah Lithium Battery (LiFePO4)


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

I recently purchased the 87 inch Minn Kota Terrova. I haven’t gotten it installed. I’m doing it is phases as it expensive. I’ve been back and forth regarding the normal battery setup (3 batteries) vs the lithium setup. Im going with the lithium 36v setup. This is my thought process:

Is it more expensive, yes. My boat currently has 4 house batteries in my CC. I want all my batteries to be centrally located in my CC. To add 3 more batteries in the CC would take up my entire CC, leaving little room for storage or a head (never used but the wife likes the idea). Not to mention the charger that would need to be mounted. I was also interested in the charger that connected to the alternator to charge with motors on (2 total chargers-I’m crazy). Plus, I would likely be replacing the batteries in 2-3 years. 7 total batteries on my boat (house and trolling motor) = approx $1000 ish.

Versus the lithium ion battery. Initially more expensive. I agree. 1 battery weighs about 1/2 of 1 acid battery. It comes with an alternator charger and does not require the other. AND comes with a 10 year warranty. Initially it’s more expensive but it’s cheaper in the long run, assuming you’re going to keep your boat for 10 years.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CB541 said:


> I have a 55lb Ipilot on a skiff and only need 12v but looking for more run time. I researched and purchased one w/charger from Amped outdoors free shipping and 10% off. They come pretty highly reccomended. 100ah group 27 size. 26lbs. It arrives tomorrow so we will see. A good 100ah group 31 led acid or AGM was almost $300 and 65 + - lbs and my current battery is right at 50lbs. Im limited on space so a group 31 was out.
> 100Ah Lithium Battery (LiFePO4)


I’m guessing I would just buy 3 and connect like standard 12v batteries? All I see are 12v.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Dakota Lithium Batteries Last Longer - The Best Lithium Battery is Dakota Lithium - Dakota Lithium Batteries
> 
> 
> Half the weight, twice the power, 5X the lifespan of traditional batteries. Best in class 11 year warranty. Deep cycle, marine, golf cart, automotive, car, and dual purpose LiFePO4 batteries. Plus 12 volt, 24 volt, 36 volt, and 48 volt lithium batteries for trolling motors, RVs, motorhomes...
> ...


Thats a hell of a warranty. Lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought the new self deploying Riptide Ulterra long shaft 24v model.

In 8 month, no problems. You have to learns weird double taps to get it deployed and such. So it takes a while with your head in the manual (I used my iPad). But it works great. I never liked the last Ulterra. I never got the trick to release it and extend it... maybe just me... it sometimes took a couple times.

Also on the old Ulterra I had to replace the motherboard 3 times, twice under warranty.

My experience with the new long 24v Self Deploy Ulterra has been great. It's clunky as heck as it deploys, not so bad while stowing, I use it 2 to 3 tiimes a week.

No failures as yet.

My big complaint...


The buttons on the remote control around your neck don't always respond well. So you have to watch both the motor and the remote a lot.

Jim


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


grouper22 said:


> Dakota Lithium Batteries Last Longer - The Best Lithium Battery is Dakota Lithium - Dakota Lithium Batteries
> 
> 
> Half the weight, twice the power, 5X the lifespan of traditional batteries. Best in class 11 year warranty. Deep cycle, marine, golf cart, automotive, car, and dual purpose LiFePO4 batteries. Plus 12 volt, 24 volt, 36 volt, and 48 volt lithium batteries for trolling motors, RVs, motorhomes...
> ...


The 36V 63Ah battery looks like a good value. $1499 and includes an 8 amp charger (looks similar to the one I have and is not sealed or "waterproof") and free shipping. Don't know the quality compared to the "Lithium Power Battery" brand, but it's half the price but it is nearly twice the weight (59lbs vs 33.5lbs).


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The 36V 63Ah battery looks like a good value. $1499 and includes an 8 amp charger (looks similar to the one I have and is not sealed or "waterproof") and free shipping. Don't know the quality compared to the "Lithium Power Battery" brand, but it's half the price but it is nearly twice the weight (59lbs vs 33.5lbs).
[/QUOTE]

Would 63ah be enough to fish all day?


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

Would 63ah be enough to fish all day?

That is THE question!

Look at the efficiency of your motor.
If you are using it for spot lock instead of anchoring while fishing---what is the wind, what is the current and how hard is your unit working? 
If you are trolling with your motor in the canals, you are probably going slowly and the motor is pretty efficient at slow speeds. Are you trolling up and down the grass flats in the sound for miles at a medium to high speed? Not so power efficient. Higher speed uses much more amperage. 
I have heard that Rhodan motors are pretty efficient.
I have Minnkota 24V. Use a 75Ah battery. I could run it out of juice with a day of just messing around and experimenting. A day of bottom fishing in gulf, actual usage 3-4 hours off and on using spot lock, never used more than 75% capacity. 
Keep asking around for actual usage info from your buddies and their experience. Check the spec sheet of your motor for amps at different speed settings.
My gut feeling is 63Ah barely enough for most days, but more is always better. But more cost more $$$

Hopefully more Forum members chime in and help you with your decision.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My 36v set up.
done by Bobby aka X Shark
AGM batteries.
I can fish all day.


----------



## Tarjas (Oct 14, 2019)

Here is my 36V 60AH under a shelf - took the pic while installing my compass. 60AH gets me 2-3 trips depending on the current in a 22ft CC. Weight and the fact the batteries don’t need to be immediately recharged make the $ worth it in my use case. Battery and charger were ~$1700 from lithium battery store about a year ago. Would prob go Dakota if buying now.


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Received mine today. Charging, mount it and will test it out tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CB541 said:


> Received mine today. Charging, mount it and will test it out tomorrow.
> View attachment 1073456


Keep me posted on your thoughts. I’m a month or so from buying.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought a Dakota 36v to power my Rhodan. Battery is supposed to ship 12/15 and it was a no brainer - one battery at 50 lbs vs three agms that would be replaced in 3-5 years whereas this one has an 11 year warranty plus it comes with a charger so the overall initial cost difference is really down to a few hundred dollars. Can’t wait to report how it works.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sailor said:


> I bought a Dakota 36v to power my Rhodan. Battery is supposed to ship 12/15 and it was a no brainer - one battery at 50 lbs vs three agms that would be replaced in 3-5 years whereas this one has an 11 year warranty plus it comes with a charger so the overall initial cost difference is really down to a few hundred dollars. Can’t wait to report how it works.


Thats the one I’m thinking about also. Do a follow up on here for me.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

Larrikin said:


> Lithium Battery Power is the brand I bought and use. Mine is 24 volt. Sooo expensive, but saves weight and other things. The 36 volt you would need is $2500, plus special lithium charger, plus tax, plus shipping. You need a battery gauge too. Cheap from Amazon at $15 up to ?? for fancy. Call them and speak with Matt. Lithium Battery Power 36V 60AH Lithium Ion Battery is a high-performing deep cycle battery built on patented Lithium Iron Manganese Phosphate chemistry. Non waterproof charger is $420, waterproof charger is $490. Get the waterproof. Is 60AH enough? My 24V is 75AH and I've never gotten down past 25% remaining. Happy with quality.
> 
> X-Shark installed my motor and battery. Great job.
> 
> ...


$2500 for BATTERIES?? That's CRAZY!! I paid that for my WHOLE Rhodan 24 Volt System PLUS Batteries! What else do they do?? MASSAGE your legs?? Lol...That's NUTS!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

YOUNG Elvis said:


> $2500 for BATTERIES?? That's CRAZY!! I paid that for my WHOLE Rhodan 24 Volt System PLUS Batteries! What else do they do?? MASSAGE your legs?? Lol...That's NUTS!


You’re high strung huh?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> $2500 for BATTERIES?? That's CRAZY!! I paid that for my WHOLE Rhodan 24 Volt System PLUS Batteries! What else do they do?? MASSAGE your legs?? Lol...That's NUTS!


They are not $2500.....The 36V with charger is $1700......I have installed 1] 24V & 1] 36V unit. Most can't afford it........They are a weight saving and space saver.

NOTE:.....The chargers that come with these MUST be used! With that said....I would NOT mount these chargers on the boat....They are Not like a NoCo charger.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

sailor said:


> I bought a Dakota 36v to power my Rhodan. Battery is supposed to ship 12/15 and it was a no brainer - one battery at 50 lbs vs three agms that would be replaced in 3-5 years whereas this one has an 11 year warranty plus it comes with a charger so the overall initial cost difference is really down to a few hundred dollars. Can’t wait to report how it works.


Does Dakota has a single 36V battery? I was looking on their website and only saw 12V setup on their web sight. Would need to buy 3x batteries and charger. Is the charger able to be hooked up to the engine alternator?

Thanks. I’m getting ready purchase lithium-ion setup for my 87 Minn-Kota Terrova. Any input would help.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

canygaar said:


> Does Dakota has a single 36V battery? I was looking on their website and only saw 12V setup on their web sight. Would need to buy 3x batteries and charger. Is the charger able to be hooked up to the engine alternator?
> 
> Thanks. I’m getting ready purchase lithium-ion setup for my 87 Minn-Kota Terrova. Any input would help.


Yes. Dakota has a single 36v/63ah battery. 8 amp charger is included in price.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> They are not $2500.....The 36V with charger is $1700......I have installed 1] 24V & 1] 36V unit. Most can't afford it........They are a weight saving and space saver.
> 
> NOTE:.....The chargers that come with these MUST be used! With that said....I would NOT mount these chargers on the boat....They are Not like a NoCo charger.


Bobby is there any one brand you reccomend above others?


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> Yes. Dakota has a single 36v/63ah battery. 8 amp charger is included in price.


Thanks for the response. I see them now. I must have missed it. Do you know if that charger is able to be connected to the alternator on the motor or is it the normal charger setup?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

canygaar said:


> Thanks for the response. I see them now. I must have missed it. Do you know if that charger is able to be connected to the alternator on the motor or is it the normal charger setup?


No I don’t believe that one will charge from the outboard.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Helluva lithium thread here






Who wants lithium?


If anyone is interested in trying lithium batteries lithiumhub.com has some awesome prices. Tell them Mike Stone sent you.




www.bbcboards.net


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

A few thoughts to contemplate:

Hope these companies that might have been in business a few years of are still around 10 years from now.
I wonder why a name brand battery manufacturer is not selling lithium batteries?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> . Do you know if that charger is able to be connected to the alternator on the motor or is it the normal charger setup?


 The answer is no.....The special chargers require 110V......Now....If you can figure out the requirements for that charger and install a invertor big enough to supply power to it.......AND the alt. is up to the task of that + ALL the batteries on the boat...Then there ya go.


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

I use 3 x 36 volt Lithium Pros batteries. I use their lithium charger also. Love them.


----------



## Tarjas (Oct 14, 2019)

powepole has a DC/DC charger that will charge 36v lifepo4s from 12dc and run power back to the engine batteries for emergency start. The charger is $1k plus however...



X-Shark said:


> The answer is no.....The special chargers require 110V......Now....If you can figure out the requirements for that charger and install a invertor big enough to supply power to it.......AND the alt. is up to the task of that + ALL the batteries on the boat...Then there ya go.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There’s also this



Trollbridge36 Information


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever wonder whats inside?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the bluetooth feature of this brand.









IONIC LITHIUM BATTERIES FOR BASS BOATS - Drewcraft LLC


IONIC LITHIUM BATTERIES FOR BASS BOATS




drewcraft.com


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NOCO now makes standard chargers for Lithium in 12v. I wonder if you can use then on these batteries Joey if there 3 x 12v in series? Bobby?!?









NOCO - 3-Bank 15A On-Board Battery Charger - GEN5X3


The GEN5X3 is a 3-bank 15-amp waterproof on-board battery charger for lead-acid and lithium batteries and rated at IP68.




no.co


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> NOCO now makes standard chargers for Lithium in 12v. I wonder if you can use then on these batteries Joey if there 3 x 12v in series? Bobby?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From all that I’ve been reading on them, yes. It’s my understanding that these chargers with a lithium profile charge at a slightly higher voltage hence them being a “lithium charger”. I’m thinking I’ll get three of the 12 volt lithiums instead of one 36 simply because I can use one of the onboard NOCO chargers instead of one of the brand specific 36v lithium chargers. I don’t like the ideal of a $350 charger not being designed for marine use.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the coolest feature I have ever seen for batteries.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am with you Joey, I don't want to carry a charger back and forth. I like that NOCO can do Lithium Ion and Phosphate.


----------



## YOUNG Elvis (May 20, 2020)

Splittine said:


> You’re high strung huh?


Nope! Just don't like to BLOW my money! lol...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

YOUNG Elvis said:


> Nope! Just don't like to BLOW my money! lol...



Well guess that’s a good thing since no one asked you to spend a dollar of it.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if these would work for trolling motors but I bought one of these slightly used 138ah lithium batteries off Ebay and use it to run a 65 quart Dual Zone 12V Fridge/Freezer. One side set at 38 and the other side set at 20 I can run the fridge/freezer for over 3 days on a full charge. I use this for camping in remote areas. Something else to consider for your setups is solar, with a 100w solar panel I can charge this battery faster than the fridge/freezer depletes it! 

Valence U27-12XP LiFePO4 12V 138AH 1.766 kWh Lithium Iron Phosphate Battery | eBay


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked a while ago to the lady @ Troolbridge to get a little better insite.

That Noco will do 3- 12V batteries.......The Trollbridge will do 3- 12V batteries....Not Lithium.. The Trollbridge will Not do a 36V battery....

We know that 3 - 12V batteries in "Series" gives you 36V.......When the Trollbridge charges them.....It's charging in Parallel.....It's my understanding *** You are either Charging or the TM is being used.....You can't do both at the same time.

As to the Lithium charger...... It's not heavy...It is aprox 4in X 3in X 6in. You can see a fan in it like a Lil computer fan.....Note I said you can "See" it.....IE: it has open venting slots......Not something that is "Marine" grade.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Called Andy this morning at Drewcraft.com and bought the single 36v 50ah battery and 36v charger. He knocked about $300 off the webpage price buying them together. 

He explained that the ionic brand chargers are designed for onboard installation in bilge areas. Although they are not submersible like NOCO, they are designed for wet areas like bilge installations. Mine will be installed in the console So we’ll see.

Il update as I know more.









Ionic Lithium Batteries - Drewcraft LLC


Ionic Lithium Marine Batteries are a Premium LifeP04 Battery with the best Safety Features Available Ionic Lithium Marine Battery Benefits Ionic Lithium marine Batteries are made with Grade A cells and backed by our 5 year warranty Spend More Time On The Water, Less On Battery Issues No one...




drewcraft.com


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

BTW, forgot to mention I charge that 138ah lithium battery with a NOCO charger and it does a great job!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s crazy how light this thing is.
Just need to get it installed now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Man-0-Man that is sweet, I will do that one day. How long do you think that battery will last with a full charge?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Man-0-Man that is sweet, I will do that one day. How long do you think that battery will last with a full charge?


Hoping all day but I don’t know. Guess we’ll see soon enough.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love the real world feedback. I have to make a change next year!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

The good news is Joey can charge his new battery straight from his new truck...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a inshore charter capt running a 36volt system and he has yet to run it down. My next setup will be lithium for sure. They will continue to drop in price as manufacturing capacity increases. Way of the future, boys, no doubt about it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jaster said:


> I would love the real world feedback. I have to make a change next year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ill keep the thread updated. If you search you tube, there are a few 4 and 6 year review videos to watch on different brands of lithium batteries. Overall, people seem happy with them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I still use lead acid batteries for starting and a seperate one for all the electroniics. I also heave pictured a BP solar pannel mounted on top of my 21 ft wellcraft. It keeps my electronics battery fully charged. Never have to hook up a charger. 
The pannel came off a drifting buoy that washed up after a storm years ago. I did call the owner of the buoy and was told the buoy was wrote off to do what I wanted to do with it, coast guard was notified. Reason I am posting. Why not use a pannel to charge your litheame batteries. My pannel has made it through the last storm and several 2 to 4 ft trips offshore.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> I still use lead acid batteries for starting and a seperate one for all the electroniics. I also heave pictured a BP solar pannel mounted on top of my 21 ft wellcraft. It keeps my electronics battery fully charged. Never have to hook up a charger.
> The pannel came off a drifting buoy that washed up after a storm years ago. I did call the owner of the buoy and was told the buoy was wrote off to do what I wanted to do with it, coast guard was notified. Reasing I am posting. Why not use a pannel to charge your litheame batteries. My pannel has made it through the last storm and several 2 to 4 ft trips offshore.


Its much easier and faster for me anyhow, to just plug up a extension cord. I have no where to mount a solar panel.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats pretty cool Ron.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Thats pretty cool Ron.


Thanks, the controler for the panel cost 15$ and will charge 12 or 24 volts. Mounted on the underside of panel.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that x-shark does pretty work.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain of Conception Dive Boat Indicted in Fire That Killed 34 | BoatTEST







boattest.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Problem Solving


















































































Use a tote that’s made out of the heavy material not the flimsy crap. The more ridges in it the stronger it will be. This one turned out fine. Just need to screw it in place and it’s finished.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Captain of Conception Dive Boat Indicted in Fire That Killed 34 | BoatTEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to believe there wasnt a smoke detector or some kind of fire warning system on a boat that size. Sad situation.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey you have* lithium iron phosphate battery* (*LiFePO* *4* battery) Battery NOT a Lithium Ion.

*Safety Advantages of Lithium Iron Phosphate*

Manufacturers across industries turn to lithium iron phosphate for applications where safety is a factor. Lithium iron phosphate has excellent thermal and chemical stability. This battery stays cool in higher temperatures. It is also incombustible when it is mishandled during rapid charges and discharges or when there are short circuit issues. *Lithium iron phosphate does not normally experience thermal runaway, as the phosphate cathode will not burn or explode during overcharging or overheating as the battery remains cool.*

However, the chemistry of lithium-ion does not have the same safety advantages as lithium iron phosphate. Its high energy density has the disadvantage of causing the battery to be unstable. It heats up faster during charging as a lithium-ion battery can experience thermal runaway.

Another safety advantage of lithium iron phosphate involves the disposal of the battery after use or failure. A *lithium-ion* battery made with a lithium cobalt dioxide chemistry is considered a hazardous material as it can cause allergic reactions to the eyes and skin when exposed. It can also cause severe medical issues when swallowed. So, special disposal considerations must be made for lithium-ion. On the other hand,* lithium iron phosphate is nontoxic and can be disposed of more easily by manufacturers.*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey you have* lithium iron phosphate battery* (*LiFePO* *4* battery) Battery NOT a Lithium Ion.
> 
> *Safety Advantages of Lithium Iron Phosphate*
> 
> ...


It says on top, (lithium ion) but on the side it says ( Type = lifepo4).
I don’t know what the hell it is but I sure hope it works.Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Couple screenshots of my battery data. 50ah Trolled about 3 hrs today. Battery was at 89% when I started. This was how much power it used in 3 hrs. Hard to believe how efficient these things are. I’ll fish 3 or 4 times in between charges.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you notice any other differences in the function of your trolling motor?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MaxP said:


> Did you notice any other differences in the function of your trolling motor?


Yes. Seems like it steers faster than my 24volt.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the ionics too. Love em. Used all summer long with my Rhodan and didn’t miss a beat. Have the Ionic 4 bank charger as well charging my lithium’s and wet cells.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Pics...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

wmflyfisher said:


> Pics...


WOW looks great dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah thats a clean install job. Nice work.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's Mine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Corpsman.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was looking at that Ionic 24v 50ah and it is 18lbs good grief that is lite. I have 2 group 31 AGM's now and that's 140lbs. I am definitely going Ionic next time.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump, any updates? I will soon be in need of a 24 volt setup for a Rhodan on order.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Bump, any updates? I will soon be in need of a 24 volt setup for a Rhodan on order.


Still loving my 36v ionic. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have AGM's. Haven't charged them or used them in a year and a half. Engine cranked right up and trolling motor ran. Plugged in the charger and the two TM batteries were at 3 out of 5 bars. Took 45 minutes to full charge. Best money I've spent.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a FYI: I see a lot of folks using battery trays with those PITA straps.....They also do NOT hold the battery secure.....It will slide a little in the tray......A battery moving / bouncing around is NOT a good thing.
The thing is You never see it happen, as your busy hanging on and pointing the boat......Your not looking at what is actually happening with the battery. The Attwood units like this...are the only ones I will use.....They get the hardware out of the way when install/ Removing and the big thing is You use this.....The battery will not move.. Tip is ....a dab of grease [I use silicone grease] 
on the threads and DO NOT over torque the wing bolts. They are available in Gp24 & Gp27


----------

